# ZR Race Rahmen und 180mm-Scheibe



## xc_fahrer (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß, daß Radon den Rahmen nur bis 160mm freigibt. Ich würde aber wegen gerne anläßlich des anstehenden Bremsentausches (Avid-Müll gegen Shimano)  auf 203/180 gehen. Damit hätte ich bei meinem Einsatzszenario (ständig in den Alpen mit langen, steilen Abfahrten) und Körpergewicht (ca. 80 kg) einfach mehr Reserven. 

Die Fox-Gabel ist bis 203 freigegeben, nicht aber der Rahmen. Nun erscheint mir die der Radon-Rahmen recht stabil gebaut - ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht. Denkt Ihr, daß er die 180er-Scheiben aushält?


----------



## Max_V (24. September 2012)

Auch wenn es blöd ausschaut.. ich würde 203/160 fahren, auch weil man hinten eh weniger bremst. Und mit IceTec denke ich hast du genügend Reserven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2012)

Wir möchten ausdrücklich von Deinem Vorhaben abraten, da der Rahmen nur eine Freigabe für 160mm Scheiben hat. Für alles andere können wir keine Gewähr oder Garantie übernehmen.


----------



## xc_fahrer (26. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Mir ist klar, daß ich keine offizielle Freigabe von Euch bekommen kann.


----------



## hubschraubaer (26. September 2012)

Wo erfahr ich denn die Rahmenfreigabe ?

Hab n Skeen Carbon 2012.


----------



## xc_fahrer (26. September 2012)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm



> *Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser?*
> 
> *Hinterbau:*
> Hardtails: max. 160mm
> ...


----------



## Max_V (26. September 2012)

Beim Alu-Skeen wurde mir von Radon 180mm gesagt. Beim Carbon??


----------



## Normansbike (26. September 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir möchten ausdrücklich von Deinem Vorhaben abraten, da der Rahmen nur eine Freigabe für 160mm Scheiben hat. Für alles andere können wir keine Gewähr oder Garantie übernehmen.




Habe mein Radon zr Race 8.0 in Bonn bei euch im Laden gekauft. 2011. Da war eine 185 v. Und eine 160 hi. Orginal Avid verbaut. Oder redet ihr nur von hi.? Wenn nicht, dann habt ihr mir das Rad falsch ausgeliefert?


----------



## Max_V (26. September 2012)

Ja, Radon redet vom Rahmen. Das heißt hinten.
Vorne bestimmt der Federgabelhersteller.


----------



## Normansbike (27. September 2012)

Gut, sorry.


----------



## hubschraubaer (27. September 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


 Demnach gibt es wohl weder Skeen noch Skeen Carbon 
bei Radon ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

